# Striped bass



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm gonna try my hand at striped bass this weekend. Would a silver shad or tubes be a good lure type to try? I don't want to use chicken liver like most people suggest.


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

That's what I saw on YouTube detainer. A rubber one or a lure. And troll with it. Just cast it out to the side and start paddling


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not doing that lol I've already tried padding with my line still in the water. Yea no thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you fishing lakes or rivers, creeks? I've not had much luck with tubes for stripers, but if you're on a river, creek, they may be productive. Shad raps and flickershads, vibes or other types of blade baits, should catch fish if your into schools of them. I've also done well with larger, 4-5" curly tail grubs in the past.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Lake this weekend. I have a couple flicker shad but they are shallow divers 1-2 ft. Are you taking about spoons blade baits? What do you mean?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Just google vibes or sonar blade baits. They're a molded piece of lead that has a fin type blade attached to it. They're sorta like a lipless crank, only they're all lead. They have a very strong vibration to them. You can fish them slow, fast, pump them up and down. They're really good for saugeyes also.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

polebender said:


> Just google vibes or sonar blade baits. They're a molded piece of lead that has a fin type blade attached to it. They're sorta like a lipless crank, only they're all lead. They have a very strong vibration to them. You can fish them slow, fast, pump them up and down. They're really good for saugeyes also.


Awesome I'm always looking for new lures especially if I can catch some saugeye with it. I'm in


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Best lures for stripers(IMO) are LARGE buck tail jigs. If you get a deer, keep the tail for jig tying. By large, I mean one ounce or more. Any color works as long as it is White!! Look for jigs with strong hooks.(sample buck tail fish-26.5#,43")







If using bait, small gills or crappie work excellent(forget the "livers)!


----------

